# Tank Warping!!



## Aquinoobie16 (Sep 27, 2011)

my 10 gallon tank is warping in the front slightly like maybe 1/16 of an inch at the most... is this normal?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

is this by chance an acrylic tank? and how old is the tank?


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

That happened to my friends 125, didnt end well..


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

I've noticed when cleaning mine that 10gal tanks are quite weak, and flex kinda easily compared to others. The glass bows just when I press on it to clean the glass. I'd say it might be normal on a 10, anything bigger I'd be worried. (Other tanks I have are 30's, 55's, 125, and 180. None of those flex like a 10, or I didn't notice any flex.)


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've actually never seen a 10g bow before. I'll have to go back and look at all mine again now. ;o)


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

None of the 3 10 gallons I have bow, I can not think that one that has a bow is going to end well


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

The one store I worked at had 25+ 10G tanks set up, never saw one bow, did however watch my friend push the wrong way on the tank sending a huge crack down the middle. Good times.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Are you refering to the gap you can measure between the tank lid and the front lip of the tank?

My 29gal tank doesn't have the center support but does have a rim support, and has ~ 1/4 gap for over 4 years now. I was scared when I first brought it home (establisted tank for 4+ years), but it's been so long now, I assume it's normal depending on the construction of the tank.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> That happened to my friends 125, didnt end well..


theres a lot more force behind 125 gallons of water compared to 10 gallons. is the silicone along the edges cracking or rotting? If so then you might have a problem, if not you should be fine. make a support along the middle of the tank like I did with my 55 gallon. use clamps or a plastic strip and screws. good luck.

my .02


----------



## blueangels (Oct 7, 2011)

I have the exact same problem *frown


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Never saw my 10g bow, but my 20g has a _slight_ bow in it. It sounds much like what FishFlow's tank is doing, so I'm not too worried. It hasn't changed in 5 months and even if we push gently on the glass there's no cracking.


----------

